# Echolot Lawrance Elite 5 DSI



## alpharex (10. August 2012)

Da ich mich an meinem Alten (schon 5 Jahre und ein paar Welse) satt gesehen habe (Eagle Cuda 168) musste ein neues her.
Für  HDS hats leider nicht greicht (wollte aber auch nicht über 1000 Euronen  für ein Echolot ausgeben) hab ich mich für ein Lowrance Elite 5 DSI  entschieden.

Erstes Fazit:
*Wie von 30 cm SW Fernseher zu Flatscreen.*

Mit der Darstellung der Unterwasserwelt bin ich voll zufrieden. 
Weis nicht ob ich schon am Optimum für dieses Gerät bin. 
Muss noch a bissl mit den Einstellungen üben, *wobei ich an meinem Gerät nicht alle Einstellungen vornehmen kann, 
die in der Bedienungsanleitung und trotz Softwareupdate (3.5.0) beschrieben sind.

Wie z.B.: Pinggeschwindigkeit, Sensibiltität, Scrollgeschwindigkeit.

Wenn da jemand Bescheid weis, bitte Nachricht an mich.*

So, hier ein paar Bilder, ich finde sehr gute Echoqualität,


----------



## alpharex (10. August 2012)

*AW: Echolot Lawrance Elite 5 DSI*



Fjordfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Alpharex,
> 
> Glückwunsch zum neuen GPS-Echolot.
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal,
aber ich hab die Bed. Anl. von vorn bis hinten durch und auch die neue Software draufgespielt, bekomme die auf der Lowrance Seite propagierten Optionen nicht angezeigt.
Am meisten vermisse ich die Einstellung der Scrollgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. August 2012)

*AW: Echolot Lawrance Elite 5 DSI*

Wow, die Auflösung ist schon sehr genial :m
Hab das Mark 5x DSI und bin da schon sehr zufrieden mit, Elite DSI könnte es aber vielleicht bald werden. :k


----------



## alpharex (11. August 2012)

*AW: Echolot Lawrance Elite 5 DSI*



Fjordfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Alpharex,
> 
> habe mit dem Simulator Dein Problem gecheckt. Lösung: Du kommst nur in das Einstellungsmenü ran, wenn Du bei Pages den vollen Sonarbildschirm auswählst.
> 
> ...



hab alles probiert, 3.6 drauf, zurücksetzen, wieder neu starten, Emulator für PC runtergeladen (war aber nur für Elite 5) aber die versch. Einstellungen, die ich gern hätte, wie Pinggeschw., Sensibilität, Scrollgeschw. usw., scheint es beim Elite 5 DSI nicht zu geben.
Mein letzter Plan ist jetzt eine Email an Lowrance und hoffe auf deren Kullanz, denn wo ich es gekauft habe, die Verkaufen nur und haben gar keinen Ahnung (war Amazon, wenn ich das hier schreiben darf)


----------



## allegoric (12. August 2012)

*AW: Echolot Lawrance Elite 5 DSI*

Wie istn das eigentlich: Sieht man beim DSI auch Fisch oder besser Fisch als ohne? oder ist das wirklich nur gut für Bodenstrukturen?

Die gleiche Frage habe ich bereits im Nebenthread gestellt.


----------



## alpharex (13. August 2012)

*AW: Echolot Lawrance Elite 5 DSI*



allegoric schrieb:


> Wie istn das eigentlich: Sieht man beim DSI auch Fisch oder besser Fisch als ohne? oder ist das wirklich nur gut güt Bodenstrukturen?
> 
> Die gleiche Frage habe ich bereits im Nebenthread gestellt.




Zum Tema Fisch sehen auf dem Echolot will ich nach 5 Jahren Erfahrung mit Eagle Cuda 168, Huminbird HD SI, und jetzt auch Elite 5 DSI folgendes grundsätzlich sagen:
Da wo Fisch ist, ist er auch auf dem Echolot zu sehen.
Als Beispiel mal ein Echolotbild aus der untersten Kategorie der Echolote, aufgenommen in Schweden, und das war nicht nur 1 mal zufällig so zu sehen, nein, andauernd.
Also funktioniert das mit den Sicheln.
Also nochmal:
Da wo Fisch ist, ist er auch auf dem Echolot zu sehen.

Bleibt eigentlich die Frage, warum teure Echolote.
Weils einfach mehr Spass macht, wenn man mehr Details sieht, was da so untereinem ist.


----------



## Der Boris (20. August 2012)

*AW: Echolot Lawrance Elite 5 DSI*



Fjordfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Alpharex,
> 
> Glückwunsch zum neuen GPS-Echolot.
> 
> ...



Moin Fjordfischer!

Wenn Du schreibst das das Hds Gerät mit Zubehör unter 1000€ kostet, dann verrate mir doch bitte mal wo.
Bin Momentan auch nach einen Fishfinder mit Kartenplotter am suchen!
Bin momentan mit dem Elite 5 DSI am Liebäugeln, wobei das HDS ne Stufe besser ist. Evtl dazu noch das LSS1 dazu und besser gehts nicht....
Gruss, Boris


----------



## navysailor (22. August 2012)

*AW: Echolot Lawrance Elite 5 DSI*

Ich habe viel angewogen und dann mit Herrn Schlageter telefoniert. Inkl. der 10% Neukundenrabatt macht er die günstigsten Preise. EIn guter Freund sucht aktuell. Wenn man dann beim Schlageter noch die bessere Stange nimmt landet man inkl. Service (Telefonservice Handy Schlageter zu jeder Zeit) bei etwas über 930€

Das ist ok. Löhelein und Co. bieten es nicht billiger wenn man genau vergleicht.

Das HDS ist schon ein absolutes Topgerät, das Elite-5 ganz sicher aber auch. Allerdings hat das noch keine digitale Technologie oder?

MFG Uli


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Echolot Lawrance Elite 5 DSI*



Fjordfischer schrieb:


> "Das HDS ist schon ein absolutes Topgerät, das Elite-5 ganz sicher aber auch. Allerdings hat das noch keine digitale Technologie oder?"
> 
> 
> Stimmt. Du wirst es nicht bereuen, ein HDS zu nutzen ....
> ...


 stimmt und wenn du finanziell es kannst dann das mit dem größeren bildschirm habe seit jahren das 5 er aber der bildschirm ist halt zu klein.....


----------



## pike-81 (7. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen!
Hier wurden Updates erwähnt. Was bringen die denn?
Kann man mit dem Ding auch digitale Tiefenkarten erstellen?
Petri


----------



## nils7677 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Echolot Lawrance Elite 5 DSI*

Moin in die Runde,

weiß jemand von Euch, ob man im Kartenmodus auch Tiefenlinien anzeigen lassen kann: Ich hab die Standard Karten drauf und bislang leider nichts hierzu gefunden.

Gruss Nils


----------

